# Official Nismo and MY14 Launch inc. LIVE STREAM!!



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok folks so here is the official information and link for the launch tomorrow.

Huge thank you to Nissan Motor GB for supplying this info so all can watch the unveil live. I am now going to have to ditch Microsoft meeting - not sure how I explain to them I want to watch a car video instead ;-)

Tomorrow morning at 09:30am GMT the MY14 GT-R will be unveiled.

Tuesday 19th, GT-R Reveal:
9.30 = GT-R video 
9:36 = CEO arrives in GT-R driven by Krumm 
9:39 = CEO Speech 
9:52 = CEO Photo session 

Streaming will be 1 channel stream. L: English audio, R: Japanese audio.

The anticipated URL will be:
NISSAN NEWSROOM on USTREAM: News and events from Nissan Motor Co., Ltd. . Overig nieuws


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Will be watching with interest. :bowdown1:


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Price for NISMO is £130 000 a piece according to this:
Nissan GT-R Nismo: first pictures leaked | Autocar

Tuning for a fraction of the price will achieve the same performance


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

trondhla said:


> Price for NISMO is £130 000 a piece according to this:
> Nissan GT-R Nismo: first pictures leaked | Autocar
> 
> Tuning for a fraction of the price will achieve the same performance


Not sure I agree - Carbon Ceramic Brakes (if they are included) and the aero development alone is pretty hard for an aftermarket to achieve for a fraction. Also depends what you mean by a fraction as tuning to big power is very different from aero, brakes, cooling and balance from a manufacturer researched program. Yes a stage 4 is £5K on top of the car but then you add brakes, suspension, interior, aero, wheels etc and you easily get to £25K+ and no warranty......

Certainly with upgraded turbos etc you can get some of the raw numbers performance though I agree. 

Leaked prices I have seen today are 'less than £120,000' and 'up to £140,000' so we only have to wait until tomorrow for the speculation to end.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

trondhla said:


> Price for NISMO is £130 000 a piece according to this:
> Nissan GT-R Nismo: first pictures leaked | Autocar
> 
> Tuning for a fraction of the price will achieve the same performance


Really?
That is a surprise.

Lets just remember it's a NEW car.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Really?
> That is a surprise.
> 
> Lets just remember it's a NEW car.


And rare.....

Nice that we live in a free country where people can have the choice.

Personally I am sorely tempted as I really like the leaked pics - I imagine it will look better in the flesh and more 'menacing' just hope they have put the LEDs into the light clusters though as that would love evil. Might have to settle for an MY14 if the bank manager agrees if interior is step up.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Rog, you know, that's a good point.

I hadn't considered buying an my14, but I could feasibly buy one and switch the good bits from my 2012 car over to the new one.

Engine suspension brakes etc. bet Iain would have a field day doing that!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Rog, you know, that's a good point.
> 
> I hadn't considered buying an my14, but I could feasibly buy one and switch the good bits from my 2012 car over to the new one.
> 
> Engine suspension brakes etc. bet Iain would have a field day doing that!


Oh dear Jesus what have I started ;-) Would that be number four??


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

ROG350Z said:


> the aero development alone is pretty hard for an aftermarket to achieve for a fraction.


Development yes, replication no. I am sure it will only be a matter of months before the Nismo kit is shipped to China by someone and will then become available for a reasonable cost as a replica

Just like do luck, topsecret ect has for the Skylines


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

255's on 20" wheels?! Really?!


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

thanks for putting this link up ROG, will be watching tomorrow night..


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I do think they are having a bit of a laugh with the pricing.....this is only going to be worth that for the 'rare' element only surely. For 99.9% of us you could easily create a car with litchfield suspension, Alcon setup, some better seats and a stage 4.25 for the money you are talking about here and save a chunk of cash. Don't get me wrong if i had the cash I would probably consider it for the rare value but on push value per £ merits i am not sure even at £120K this is a good proposition. 

I do absolutely love all this stuff though and hope Nissan keep them coming....makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside knowing that i got such a good deal when i bought mine and my mods make it the performance bargain of the century. 

Now lets pester those who can to make some copy front and rear ends and jobs a good one:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

See im not even fond of its looks that spoiler looks horrific. Oh hey look at us we're nismo we heard Nissan spent millions in the wind tunnel making this thing super slippy but we know better so we'll put this cheap spoiler on


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

anthonymcgrath said:


> See im not even fond of its looks that spoiler looks horrific. Oh hey look at us we're nismo we heard Nissan spent millions in the wind tunnel making this thing super slippy but we know better so we'll put this cheap spoiler on


You could say the same about all the aftermaket fandango ones.
Only they probably spend even less on them than NISMO... :chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

In all honesty, I dont like the look of the car from those leaked pictures. Will wait and see what the official ones are. 

I also would not spend £120+k on a GTR.... dont get me wrong, they are a fantastic car, great to drive and very fast, but its still just not enough of an "event" to drive to warrant paying that. 

Now of course this is IMO and I would prefer the idea of a stage 4.25 with some choice mods to make it my own.

Are carbon ceramic brakes really all that? I have never driven a car with them, so......


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> You could say the same about all the aftermaket fandango ones.
> Only they probably spend even less on them than NISMO... :chuckle:


I agree - around £1,100 and you can take it off again haha - I just like being chased by a huge lump of carbon ;-)


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the GT3 style looks and the 7:08.69 'ring time is impressive ...but it's clearly to take money from a niche customer as spec. for base or Williams variant doesn't warrant £130k base price. Carbon brakes seem highly unlikely as they're not part of either spec. list.

Protegimus


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> I do think they are having a bit of a laugh with the pricing.....this is only going to be worth that for the 'rare' element only surely. For 99.9% of us you could easily create a car with litchfield suspension, Alcon setup, some better seats and a stage 4.25 for the money you are talking about here and save a chunk of cash. Don't get me wrong if i had the cash I would probably consider it for the rare value but on push value per £ merits i am not sure even at £120K this is a good proposition.
> 
> I do absolutely love all this stuff though and hope Nissan keep them coming....makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside knowing that i got such a good deal when i bought mine and my mods make it the performance bargain of the century.
> 
> Now lets pester those who can to make some copy front and rear ends and jobs a good one:thumbsup:


Yes indeed we could and many will but I think we are forgetting the point that this 'appears' to be a car that any one (with the cash) can buy without having the money/willingness/enthusiasm to take a car and change it which, let's face it, most people don't.

I am really excited to see this, and the rumoured 'new' interior which, for me is the best thing as a 595 stock car is going to actually be pretty close to a Stage 4 as they were all way over quoted BHP with a warranty and at a fraction of NISMO price.

As soon as we get OFFICIAL updates from Nissan GB then I will post them up as and when the info arrives/embargo lifts. Any official documents will be posted on GTROC site and linked to so all can see.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

CT17 said:


> You could say the same about all the aftermaket fandango ones.
> Only they probably spend even less on them than NISMO... :chuckle:


True but the oem spoiler is a work of art for me


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

anthonymcgrath said:


> True but the oem spoiler is a work of art for me


I have one that you put on the wall


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

grahamc said:


> I have one that you put on the wall


Ok please tell me you are joking - if not how/where/when as I need one for my newly refurb London flat!!

Also does anyone know of really good GT-R artwork/canvasses etc?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ROG350Z said:


> Ok please tell me you are joking - if not how/where/when as I need one for my newly refurb London flat!!
> 
> Also does anyone know of really good GT-R artwork/canvasses etc?


Well its the standard one, it could go on the wall if you do so wish....... sorry minor typo :chairshot


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone else notice that 9.30 - 9.36 is the GT-R Video!

Must be the ring one where they go around in 6 minutes :chuckle:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Its started!!!


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Does it work somewhere?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

7mins 8secs

Wiki had it on there before the video went on though  List of Nürburgring Nordschleife lap times - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like the Spoiler has less height on the road going nismo than the test example!


Looks about 12 inches higher!


----------



## p.karageorgiev (Jun 16, 2008)

Wouter said:


> Does it work somewhere?


See 1st post!:runaway:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Liking the ivory interior

Summer 2014 on sale!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The red metallic is nice with the light interior.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Not bad! Looking foward to see some of those blasting around the Ring next year


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

27 minute video coming up!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Wondering now if I should have put a deposit down on a 370Z Nismo? :runaway:uke:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Wondering now if I should have put a deposit down on a 370Z Nismo? :runaway:uke:


A day or two before the new GT-R was announced?

No. 


Transfer that deposit!


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

last 20 mins have been really good watching the development


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Isn't that lap time about 10 seconds slower than the 918?? If so that is stunning, 200-300bhp down and more weight, mega time!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

CT17 said:


> A day or two before the new GT-R was announced?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


But two GTRs! :nervous:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

dragerboy said:


> Isn't that lap time about 10 seconds slower than the 918?? If so that is stunning, 200-300bhp down and more weight, mega time!


Yes, it's about 10 seconds slower than the 918 (£500k+) and Nissan say 10 seconds quicker than the fastest GT-R time they've ever had.

So it's bang in the middle round there between a GT-R and a 918.

As you say, impressive. :bowdown1:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> But two GTRs! :nervous:


What wrong with that? :chuckle:

Sell the other R35, buy a classic.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I had poor connection speed whilst trying to watch, is there anywhere I can download from to see the 2014 car again. Looked like the US leak info was confirmed anyway.

I'm not at all interested in the Nismo.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ahhhh Just finished meeting - blinking Microsoft. Will see if it is posted on You Tube/Nissan can give it us to post on the GTROC site.

Does 'new' interior look nice?


----------



## Spoilermixer (Dec 15, 2007)

The new interior is amazing.. new Recaro's based on the Sportster CS. I already guess the price... 20k for the two?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Spoilermixer said:


> The new interior is amazing.. new Recaro's based on the Sportster CS. I already guess the price... 20k for the two?


As soon as we have additional info I will share...


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Spoilermixer said:


> The new interior is amazing.. new Recaro's based on the Sportster CS. I already guess the price... 20k for the two?


Waiting for the pics, the stream didnt work in my office


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

what was the price in the end?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> what was the price in the end?


Not released yet!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> what was the price in the end?


UK price not mentioned on the video feed from the Tokyo Motor Show.

Harrass your dealer... :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

CT17 said:


> UK price not mentioned on the video feed from the Tokyo Motor Show.
> 
> Harrass your dealer... :chuckle:


Why is my coke dealer going to kno...oh, you mean Nissan dealer. Roger that!



Mike


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Lap vid here

Watch the 2014 Nismo GTR obliterate the Nürburgring


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> UK price not mentioned on the video feed from the Tokyo Motor Show.
> 
> Harrass your dealer... :chuckle:


Harass this guy:-
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/214625-gtr-london-west.html


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Love the interior, this car will keep Honda on their toes with the NSX. Exterior looks a bit shouts for me though, like it's trying to justify the cost. Also only has the power of a stage 1. Not enough to justify £120,000 +. Maybe worth £100,000 max. I'd rather have a more exotic car for that money personally. No longer the £50k bargain it once was is it lol


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

No sign of carbon ceramics on the Nismo? 
Nissan unveils NISMO-tuned GT-R - BBC Top Gear


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Lap vid here
> 
> Watch the 2014 Nismo GTR obliterate the Nürburgring


I was there when they set that record

By complete chance & en route to a track day at Spa we stopped off at Nordschleife for a sneaky couple of evening TF laps so did the usual viewing points to see if anything was out. After some considerable time we saw the Nismo GT-R lapping & then went to spot it from other vantage points. We saw/heard it a couple more times & then news started to filter through that Nissan & Nismo had hired the complete circuit along with marshals & safety whilst they sent just one car round to get the lap record


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

So the ring time is for the Track pack version which we have no info on?

This reminds me of the spec V without carbon brakes. I hope they sell more than one this time round!


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

full images up on GTRLife - I was really looking forward to the LED lighting but I gotta say i'm disappointed. 

few teasers







More here

**2015 GT-R & GT-R NISMO: LIVE Launch Coverage & Discussion** - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

On the NISMO car, they were bragging about 2.0 dead 0-60, which I said all along was b*ll*cks.

Anyone know the 0-60 time yet?


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

nismo GT-R (RS) track pack is same power, same wheels & Dunlop SP Sport Maxx GT tyres, no carbon ceramics, Recaro Sportster CS seats, rear seat delete, carbon front and rear bumpers & rear spoiler, high level rear spoiler option? ~65kg lighter [than nismo variant].
It also has Öhlins adjustable dampers and different springs rather than the electronic nismo/Bilstein's.

Possibly revised MFD graphics from Polyphony Digital?

nismo GT-R starting price ~£125k doesn't include nismo titanium exhaust (~£10k option). RS is going to be what, circa £25-30k more?

Grimlin: new 370z is about to be released too isn't it?



dragerboy said:


> Isn't that lap time about 10 seconds slower than the 918?? If so that is stunning, 200-300bhp down and more weight, mega time!


It's lighter than the 918!

Anyone seen 0-60 (2.4?) or 0-100 yet?

Hopefully it has a nismo warranty and not the Nissan avoid any responsibility variety, especially since it's possible some will be driven and not just kept in a garage.

Protegimus


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I see they liked Stealthzilla's paint scheme... :chuckle:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I see they liked Stealthzilla's paint scheme... :chuckle:


In my opinion all those red trims are a bit Max Power and cheapen the look of what would otherwise be a nice looking car. I heard there were to be different exhaust options, which would be good as I never did like the Spec V style tails.

Ally


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> I see they liked Stealthzilla's paint scheme... :chuckle:


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Tonns of pictures of the regular and "fast" edition here:
**2015 GT-R & GT-R NISMO: LIVE Launch Coverage & Discussion** - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life

I like the new headlight design and interior


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

trondhla said:


> Tonns of pictures of the regular and "fast" edition here:
> **2015 GT-R & GT-R NISMO: LIVE Launch Coverage & Discussion** - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life
> 
> I like the new headlight design and interior


Can't argue with the ring lap time but externally it looks pretty bad to me. The rear is the worst of it as the carbon valance looks like a nuns outfit hanging off the car. To me Nismo has lost its way somewhat.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.nissan-newsroom.com/COMMON/EVENTS/2013/131119-01/IMAGES/HIGH/131119-01-n013.jpg

Please someone make a replica of these seats, same as V-spec?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Like some bits but not others

A carbon roof, bonnet and ceramic breaks would have been great.

Need to tone down the CF on the rear it looks a bit busy...

Does the external red trim light up in the dark Fast and Furious style LOL

Shame no performance figures 0-60 etc Is this different to the launches of previous incarnations? (unless they are out and I've missed them)


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

borat52 said:


> http://www.nissan-newsroom.com/COMMON/EVENTS/2013/131119-01/IMAGES/HIGH/131119-01-n013.jpg
> 
> Please someone make a replica of these seats, same as V-spec?


They are nice, with electrics and heating retained please


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Im sorry to say, i think Nissan have lost the plot. Remember in 09, when the first cars arrived, and chaps were so excited, because it was £55k, and could out perform a 911 Turbo, the order books were full. I just dont see their order books being full for this Nismo. The regular GT-R is by far the better buy. There is a MY2013 with 400 miles at a main dealers for around £65k, so if the rumoured price of £130k is true, you could buy it twice.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It's an exclusivity thing. Nismo GT-Rs were never built in big numbers.
And some of the badge snobs might buy one _because_ it's so much more than the standard one! 

Personally I love it. Certainly better value than the ludicrously priced Spec-V. Don't forget, that was £125k and offered no more power and barely any different body bits.

Mind you, I'm also surprised CCM brakes aren't part of the package. Maybe they're a crazily expensive option? Surely the Williams version should have them.


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

borat52 said:


> http://www.nissan-newsroom.com/COMMON/EVENTS/2013/131119-01/IMAGES/HIGH/131119-01-n013.jpg
> 
> Please someone make a replica of these seats, same as V-spec?


You could buy these, bargain!

NISMO Club Sports GT-R R35 - Carbon Bucket Seat Kit - RHDJapan


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

From the outside that Nismo GTR looks terrible!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

HSimon said:


> Im sorry to say, i think Nissan have lost the plot. Remember in 09, when the first cars arrived, and chaps were so excited, because it was £55k, and could out perform a 911 Turbo, the order books were full. I just dont see their order books being full for this Nismo. The regular GT-R is by far the better buy. There is a MY2013 with 400 miles at a main dealers for around £65k, so if the rumoured price of £130k is true, you could buy it twice.


The order books haven't been full for a while. I can't see Nissan selling many if any of these without a sizeable discount. Im happy they have lost the plot on the pricing though because it means my (59) is going to increase in value lol. The longer i keep it, the better value a purchase it seems to have been. Totally stagnant residual in 12 months.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


>


That was my old company car  BX53AUT MGSV


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

vxrcymru said:


> Shame no performance figures 0-60 etc Is this different to the launches of previous incarnations? (unless they are out and I've missed them)


0-60 is 2.5sec.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> On the NISMO car, they were bragging about 2.0 dead 0-60, which I said all along was b*ll*cks.


To be fair it was the motoring press saying that.
In every interview Nissan said that's not possible.

-----------------

I was hoping for carbon brakes and toning down that rear bumper a bit.
Other than that, if it's got 4 seats I think it's great.

I modded mine to 600bhp with big brakes and aftermarket suspension and it felt a lot more sorted over a stock car.
This is like that, but better, with a nicer interior/seats and the rest of the styling (especially the front bumper/splitter) which I like a lot.

If it's the rumoured £124k it's tempting IMO, over getting a MY14 and then spending £20-£20k on it for the same spec.
Plus the weight saving.

Lets compare new to new here.

Comparing used to new is silly as it only factors in depreciation on once side.
If it's smiles per £££ you'd be better off in a Clio Sport. Sod buying a GT-R at all !!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> Lap vid here
> 
> Watch the 2014 Nismo GTR obliterate the Nürburgring


Man he can drive :bowdown1: I have his book on the bookcase so might have a read up and have a bash myself lol. Joke!! Insane lap time. I know there's more to cars and life but respect where respect is due :bowdown1:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

CT17 said:


> If it's smiles per £££ you'd be better off in a Clio Sport. Sod buying a GT-R at all !!!


Very true.....have both and the Clio is a blast:thumbsup:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Commented lap by Krumm is great and I like the new aero and sculpted profile.
Not sure on the red highlights and not a fan of the headlights, but they probably do look better 'in the flesh'.

Who is the third development driver, he looks a lot like Colin!

Protegimus


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I ador it! I like the remnants of the previous model. Can't wait to see one in the flesh. 
Get my head down time.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The third driver is a top man with masses of history - Armin Hahne



Protegimus said:


> Commented lap by Krumm is great and I like the new aero and sculpted profile.
> Not sure on the red highlights and not a fan of the headlights, but they probably do look better 'in the flesh'.
> 
> Who is the third development driver, he looks a lot like Colin!
> ...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> On the NISMO car, they were bragging about 2.0 dead 0-60, which I said all along was b*ll*cks.
> 
> Anyone know the 0-60 time yet?


Andy Palmer (and Nissan never gave that figure as far as I know) said he had heard that rumour and it was not that fast. 2.5s is about right as a decent guess. as soon as we know for sure we will be posting up. In the meantime official press releases and a PDF of interior and pictures are all up on GTROC ? GTR Owners Club - thanks to Nissan for supplying and as soon as we get pricing (within next two weeks) we will be amending and posting up.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I have to say, contrary to a lot of opinion, I absolutely and totally love it. Love that it is OTT (if you want subtle buy an F10 M5) and looks utterly race car evil.

Agree with Rich add the value to the standard car (new) and it isn't crazy at £125K (if that is true) but one hopes the exhaust etc etc are all in and not stupid £10K options as rumoured.

I now have to go get myself a balaclava and arrange finance.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROG350Z said:


> I have to say, contrary to a lot of opinion, I absolutely and totally love it. Love that it is OTT (if you want subtle buy an F10 M5) and looks utterly race car evil.
> 
> Agree with Rich add the value to the standard car (new) and it isn't crazy at £125K (if that is true) but one hopes the exhaust etc etc are all in and not stupid £10K options as rumoured.
> 
> I now have to go get myself a balaclava and arrange finance.


My concern is if it's not got carbon brakes and a transmision cooler.
I have a feeling it doesn't have either. 

Full details will be out within two weeks apparently and I've got a tentative deposit down for a NISMO.
BUT, if it's not got the carbon brakes and transmission cooler you'd want to mod it and it doesn't make sense then IMO.

If I bought one, it'd be to keep how it is and the gearbox getting hot on track days would really bug me.

In that case as much as I love the NIMSO it would atually be better to buy a MY14 because I'd feel wrong buying a £125k-£130k car and buggering about with it.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CT17 said:


> My concern is if it's not got carbon brakes and a transmision cooler.
> I have a feeling it doesn't have either.
> 
> Full details will be out within two weeks apparently and I've got a tentative deposit down for a NISMO.
> ...


I agree and I have enquired (subject to price and spec) as well. Totally with you on not modding it as this will be a rare car and keeping it standard would, be, in my opinion, the right thing to do. The brake cooling looks to be better with those side slats on the front bumper but we shall have to wait and see for official pricing and spec.

Fingers crossed. Worst case my MY10 isn't exactly boring!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

CT17 said:


> My concern is if it's not got carbon brakes and a transmision cooler.
> I have a feeling it doesn't have either.
> 
> Full details will be out within two weeks apparently and I've got a tentative deposit down for a NISMO.
> ...


The two issues you raise Richard are becoming less of an issue as the brakes have a lot more cooling but can be changed relatively cheaply and the transmission cooler is less relevant as the model years have passed. On my car the tranny temps only go above 120 if I do more than 10 flat out laps of the Silverstone GP circuit and never go above 125 on the Ring. On the MY13 I am reliably informed that the issue has virtually been eradicated apart from a trackday in Death Valley which is not planned on the 2014 events calendar yet.

I personally like what they have done (less the red stripe) and would, if I acquired one, probably keep it standard. 

We will have to see what the actual cost of circa £125k gives as standard and what the extras will add to make it into a proper track machine with a warranty!


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

i love it, looking to add red pin stripes to my black TP now lol!

bit like wot porch do with there GT3 RS's , spice them up , loud and proud!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I just wonder what a change of tyres and a 4 driver competition on the 2014 stock car would do to the lap time.
Krumm is arguably a faster driver than suzuki?

I believe the ring time was set with softer Ohlins suspension from the GT3 cars but not sure if this is true.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

paul__k said:


> I just wonder what a change of tyres and a 4 driver competition on the 2014 stock car would do to the lap time.
> Krumm is arguably a faster driver than suzuki?
> 
> I believe the ring time was set with softer Ohlins suspension from the GT3 cars but not sure if this is true.


I believe all the drivers were within a couple of seconds of each other and Seb Buemi was on course to beat Krumm's time but ran out of fuel! I do not think the tyres would have given the car much more and in fact a set of Toyo's might have equalled of bettered the times.

The main difference is in the aero package and the stiffness of the chassis with the upgraded suspension. To achieve a 7min 8 second lap is incredible and even with a bigger rear spoiler that will no doubt be available on the Track Pack version is mighty. I cannot imagine getting anywhere close to those times in anything other than a Radical or similar and that would require a full set of adult plastic pants and nappy liners

We need to know more about the options available on the Nismo GT-R as I believe the total cost with everything on including ceramics would be close to a Porsche Turbo S - should know in a few weeks....


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

This is not me suggesting that the Nismo package isn't impressive but...

Documentation - aeromotions

Aeromotions wing, developed on a GTR in the wind tunnel, creates substantially more downforce than the GTR wing was claimed to create (100kg at 300km/h for Nismo wing vs 250kg for the aeromotions). Active too so reduced downforce on straights and it's not even the top of the line model.

Add the supporting front lip, the Alcon CCM brakes and a stage 4 upgrade with Litchfield suspension and do we think a My09/10 car with these upgrades could challenge the Nismo for ring lap times? Possibly right? Or am i chatting complete rubbish.

H


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You are speaking quite a bit of sense as I seriously looked at having one of these fitted to my car. Surprisingly, the thing that put me off was the intrusion into the boot for the mechanism as I wouldn't be able to fit my four (illegal) 20 litre jerry cans in for track days.

However, as much as the brakes and suspension you mention are fantastic, the stage 4 great and the supporting front lip?, you will still have the older floorpan which gives you less stability and downforce, along with the less rigid set up and more weight than the Nismo has.

To get a time that is within a minute of Krumm's would be utterly amazing and you need to consider what you will be using the car primarily for. Nissan have proved that it is not all about sheer power, it is about rigidity, lightness with the carbon panels, cooling brakes and downforce that allows the speed to be carried through the corners. It also requires a considerable amount of skill and large 'bollcks'


----------



## rajkot (Nov 20, 2013)

wow, its stunning to see how many of you GTR boys are cynical about Nissan about the Nismo GTR!

I see talk about how its a waste of money and that you might as well Mod a car instead.

You guys should be glad that Nissan is ploughing money into the GTR (which unfortunately isn't actually a hot seller) so that you can get a manufacturer-backed out of the box race-ready GTR which has astonishing performance.

no disrespect to the likes of Litchfield but i'm sure that Nissan's R&D budgets far surpass those of the aftermarket, so buying a Nismo should give you peace of mind that everything will work together... 

FYI i'm not averse to modding, to compare a modded car to an OEM special is cool - but to constantly berate the OEM car it is a bit foolish - after all Nissan is ploughing considerable resources into maintaining the GTR's position as one of the best sports/super cars that money can buy. If they didn't change it at all since 2008 you'd see reviews commenting on how it is not dated etc... 

It also addresses the naysayers who at times have said that while the GTR is quick around the ring, its not really very good on track (I recall early criticisms that have stuck around that trans temperatures rise very quickly, the car is not rugged enough for outright track work a-la Porsche gt3 etc). the nismo squarely addresses that criticism and shuts the naysayers up while raising the gtr profile considerably...

or would you prefer Nissan to pull the plug altogether like they did with their mid-90s global high performance car, the z32 300zx ?


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

rajkot said:


> wow, its stunning to see how many of you GTR boys are cynical about Nissan about the Nismo GTR!
> 
> I see talk about how its a waste of money and that you might as well Mod a car instead.
> 
> You guys should be glad that Nissan is ploughing money into the GTR (which unfortunately isn't actually a hot seller) so that you can get a manufacturer-backed out of the box race-ready GTR which has astonishing performance.


I should be glad that Nissan take a GTR, tweak the ECU a bit, add some Aero bits, change some interior odds and sods, a few mechanical tweaks here and there, stick a little Nismo badge on it so it is 'exclusive' and then charge me around £125k for it? 

The Nismo GTR was created first and foremost to garner a bit of publicity based on the Ring time it can set and to get the GTR name out there again after a few quiet years following a huge swathe of publicity when it was first released. If they can sell a few at the same time so much the better.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Rajkot, I was merely proposing the debate, and note that my initial line was 'This is not me suggesting that the Nismo package isn't impressive'...

I appreciate the R&D that goes into these cars but it is also worth giving credit to aftermarket tuners too. Note that when Nissan had bellhousing issues they worked in conjunction with Litchfield who had fabricated improved bearings to cure the rattles. The Litchfield suspension was designed with substantial R&D was it not, I believe they even went to the ring to conduct tests. Alcon have ploughed considerable resources into development of the BBK kits they offer, as have tuning firms in extracting more power from the car. 

I am seriously considering the Nismo package, i think the car looks great but I would be curious as to what my car for example might do in the racing drivers hands... and please before people dive in with opinions note that I am not stating that I would think my car would be quicker, not in the slightest, or that it would be better in any way, I am merely opening it up for debate. 

H


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkot said:


> wow, its stunning to see how many of you GTR boys are cynical about Nissan about the Nismo GTR!
> 
> I see talk about how its a waste of money and that you might as well Mod a car instead.
> 
> ...


I think you may be wanting to be provocative regarding the many posts that have been made both on this thread and several others.

The majority of GT-R owners have embraced this Nismo product and the amount of R & D that has gone into it's production. Some have memories of the V-Spec that didn't sell in massive numbers but did create a 'halo' effect for Nissan and the rest of the GT-R's. 

Some of the posts are being written because no price has been officially announced and are conscious of the V-Spec costing twice as much as the standard car with no extra power but in an exclusive colour and some bits added that were difficult to justify the price tag. Probably in a few years hence, the car will be so exclusive (only one sold in the UK) that the value will be realised.

Personally I really love the Nismo and could easily be a customer for one, as I appreciate the development that has gone into it, and the fact that in standard track pack form it will be a mega track day car that will retain it's warranty if I keep it standard. 

It will be rare and may be one of the last of the 'high' emission cars that Nissan produce before legislation dictates otherwise.

Therefore in summary, I love it. I may not like the price, but compared with the competition it represents great value for such incredible performance.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well said John.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

My cousin has just told me one of his friends has ordered one, lucky bast*rd.


----------



## rajkot (Nov 20, 2013)

you guys are right, sorry for my overreaction.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion and just occasionally a few will disagree.

That is what a forum is all about and we respect most opinions including yours.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MS33 said:


> My cousin has just told me one of his friends has ordered one, lucky bast*rd.


A few people have deposits in. 

Full details, spec and cost will be out in the next week or two... then you choose what you want and spend far too much on a rather nice car. :chuckle:


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like it , i want it LOL

I love the fact that the GTR tradition is being kept up with Nismo models


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Just my little opinion, I don't like it at all, looks tarty and tuppaware, I cannot fathom how that price can be seen as a bargain, but good luck to buyers


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Trevgtr said:


> Just my little opinion, I don't like it at all, looks tarty and tuppaware, I cannot fathom how that price can be seen as a bargain, but good luck to buyers


I think a bargain is stretching what was said a bit. 

It's acceptable considering the cost of a new GT-R and the extra parts, with a side helping of exclusivity.
(assuming £125-£130k with it's extra bits)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I like it loads, net the red stripe.

Price will put it in a tasty market though; must be 911 gt3 4.0 territory and other great metal.

With NurburgringGTR off to raid his offshore slush fund and Rog350z getting ready to prositute himself:nervous:, I'd better get in fast.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

This car has made me fall for the GTR all over again (that and Dean Kenny getting one)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> This car has made me fall for the GTR all over again (that and Dean Kenny getting one)


Is Dean Kenny really getting one of these? Wow.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Any chance this thread could be kept free of DK related bullshit? :thumbsup:


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I think a bargain is stretching what was said a bit.
> 
> It's acceptable considering the cost of a new GT-R and the extra parts, with a side helping of exclusivity.
> (assuming £125-£130k with it's extra bits)


I have to say I will be shocked if the brakes are bog standard Brembos. 

I think the problem - as far as I am concerned - lies in the fact that, whilst the car is exclusive in terms of the fact it has been modded by Nissan it is not exclusive in terms of its capabilities. I mean, 595 bhp - thats Stage 1/2 level. And if the brakes are bog standard, then it stops like a standard car (probably a bit better with weight reduction factored in but you get my drift). So in terms of performance it's really not all that special. And is that not why most people buy GTR's - bang for buck as opposed to exclusivity? TBH your old car Richard would probably have it for breakfast, especially with the Alcon brake kit you had. Pretty sure you would be dissapointed coming from what I see as a pretty perfect GTR to something that cost a shed load more, goes the same, does not stop as well and which you are afraid to mod for fear of losing the warranty.

Having said all that, if you get one I would love to pop over and see it.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is Dean Kenny really getting one of these? Wow.


We are going to have a whip round and help him get it...the movie will be so much better with Dear Leader in a NISMO rather than his current steed


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Why is it year on year the BHP goes up but the TQ stays about the same ? The new Nismo; 600bhp but almost standard TQ. 

A Stage 2 remap gets nearly 600 TQ I don't get it.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

From Pistonheads:

PH in Japan: Blog diary - PistonHeads

No tales of woe and destruction from the GT-R NISMO preview drive, I'm afraid. Although we only got a few laps of a rather featureless circuit behind the wheel of the new arrival it was a privilege to get such early access to a hugely exciting car, one that's capable of lapping the Nordschleife in 7min 9sec.

Except it isn't. The car we all drove was the standard GT-R NISMO, rather than the track-spec version that Michael Krumm hustled around the 'ring in that scarcely believable time. The differences between the two cars are actually quite significant so it's worth detailing them here for clarity's sake. For the record, I don't think Nissan was intentionally trying to pull the wool over our eyes (the brag in the official statement did come with an asterisk), but I'd be remiss to not outline the facts.

The Time Attack car, as Nissan refers to it, car had bigger spoilers for more downforce, different dampers and brake pads, bucket seats that contributed to a significant 50kg weight saving and a new ECU map. Together those modifications could count for several seconds around the 'ring, but perhaps even more significantly the car used to set the time had been tuned specifically for the Nordschleife, as NISMO's engineers confess.



So basically if you want to do the claimed time you need to buy a Nismo and then all the other Nismo extras above (bet they're cheap) as well......... £150k+ would be my guess.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Guy said:


> From Pistonheads:
> 
> PH in Japan: Blog diary - PistonHeads
> 
> ...


Good Lord! A car manufacturer trying to deceive us with unattainable stats, whatever next?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Good Lord! A car manufacturer trying to deceive us with unattainable stats, whatever next?


Nissan don't do that! I'm doing 0-60 in 2.7 seconds every time no fuss. So I know they wouldn't piss about with the Nismo.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

ChuckUK said:


> Why is it year on year the BHP goes up but the TQ stays about the same ? The new Nismo; 600bhp but almost standard TQ.
> 
> A Stage 2 remap gets nearly 600 TQ I don't get it.


Because the gearbox is rated at Around 480 lbft torque.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i think people need to stop comparing all the tuners cars with the nismo GTR ,in my opinion the majority of the tuners cars are what i would call straight line cars ,yes there's no denying the incredible fast , and yes some of them are pretty quick round a track ,but building a fast track car is a whole different world, and believe me the nismo engineers and the likes of micheal krum will have put a lot of expertise into that car to put the times in round the ring .and anyone that thinks there going to take there car to a tuner throw a few thousand pounds at it ,give it a name ( which seems all the rage now ):chuckle: and get anywhere near that time are living in la la land . THAT IS A CHEEP CAR and if you compare the price against a R35 GT3 car it looks even better value:wavey:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I expect you've all seen PH's review...

RE: Nissan GT-R MY14 and NISMO: Driven - PistonHeads


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

nismoman said:


> and anyone that thinks there going to take there car to a tuner throw a few thousand pounds at it ,give it a name ( which seems all the rage now ):chuckle: and get anywhere near that time are living in la la land


What makes you think this? Why do you think a handful of Japanese engineers are better than British engineers, or American engineers for that matter?

What did they do?

Lightened the car, new suspension, trick wing and a new map... oh, and the key issue a kick-ass driver.

So do you believe that our British engineers couldn't create a similar product and that the same driver would suddenly be unable to hit similar numbers with a similar or better product?

Odd.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Any HPC's getting one in the near future? london perhaps? 

Nice troll btw


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

No i don't think that we or anyone else have not got the engineers ,and that's not what i emplyed ,but like i said there's alot more to it than just bolting on a few bits and away you go regardless of who is driving ,not saying no one else cant do it what im saying is for the price ,with the extra PROVEN TIMES AND DEVELOPMENT its a cheep car ,and i dont see any uk gtr tuners building fast track cars ,like i said most of them are what i would call straight line with the exception of a very few owners who have took the time to try and improve there cars for the track ,and as they will tell you at great expense .
As some members on hear may recall a trip to the ring were a certain 24Hr race driver drove 10 gtroc members cars, all modified round the ring and in his conclusions said two were dangerous and another four were worse than a standard car ,and all thos cars were supposedly built by tuners ( most off them not in business any more i may add ) all im saying is development that improves a car is very very expensive ,thus back to my original post ITS A CHEEP CAR in my opinion ,people may disagree but thats just my opinion:bowdown1:


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay, okay - you think it's 'CHEEP'


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

nismoman said:


> i think people need to stop comparing all the tuners cars with the nismo GTR ,in my opinion the majority of the tuners cars are what i would call straight line cars ,yes there's no denying the incredible fast , and yes some of them are pretty quick round a track ,but building a fast track car is a whole different world, and believe me the nismo engineers and the likes of micheal krum will have put a lot of expertise into that car to put the times in round the ring .and anyone that thinks there going to take there car to a tuner throw a few thousand pounds at it ,give it a name ( which seems all the rage now ):chuckle: and get anywhere near that time are living in la la land . THAT IS A CHEEP CAR and if you compare the price against a R35 GT3 car it looks even better value:wavey:


As usual nismoman speaks some sense. I don't agree with everything he says and that is because I do track and Shaun does everything that a GTROC member would aspire to (sorry Shaun but her indoors told me to say that).

The Nismo GT-R is an extremely well developed car that can do what some of us have attempted to replicate in our GT-R's. I agree that some tuners are absolutely fantastic for straight line power (SVM) while others pursue a different route for less power, possibly more reliability and track capabilities (Litchfield). Both have their place and are top of their game in their particular specialities. 

The Nismo GT-R is a complete package that deserves its name in the history or Skyline and GT-R as being one of the most complete packages that Nissan have produced in their history and will probably continue to improve upon in the next three years. 

People are already talking about different suspension and trick mapping etc, but overall the car is what you can buy next year for use on the road and track. 

I believe that they have achieved a fantastic product that will be an icon in years to come. It will be improved, it will be tuned, but the R & D that has gone into this car is incredible and Nissan need to be congratulated for producing such a machine.

It will not be for everyone and some will say that the Porsche 991 GT3 is the better all round car and the Turbo S may be quicker under certain conditions, but the Nismo GT-R has arrived and will be available to drive out of the showroom next September. I for one may be doing just that:smokin:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

DonnyMac said:


> What makes you think this? Why do you think a handful of Japanese engineers are better than British engineers, or American engineers for that matter?
> 
> What did they do?
> 
> ...


You'd have to get your theoretical team of British and/or American engineers to create the R35 _from scratch_, and _then_ 'tune' it, for me to take you seriously.

But they didn't, did they?


Gotta love GT-R 'fans'. So many of them only open their mouth to put their own foot inside...


----------



## dumdum (Jun 16, 2003)

Trevgtr said:


> I expect you've all seen PH's review...
> 
> RE: Nissan GT-R MY14 and NISMO: Driven - PistonHeads


Very interesting that they think the ride comfort is now sorted, I wonder if Chris Harris will do a back to back with the Litchfield model (he asks suggestively) he tested against the R8 and 997 turbo s


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Id love to see what time Michael Krumm would put in with a modded GTR


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Id love to see what time Michael Krumm would put in with a modded GTR


I thought he already had?opcorn:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I love it, and only hope they continue to push development in their own unique ways. It must be difficult to justify the GTR for Nissan's accounts.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

PS30-SB said:


> You'd have to get your theoretical team of British and/or American engineers to create the R35 _from scratch_, and _then_ 'tune' it, for me to take you seriously.
> 
> But they didn't, did they?
> 
> ...


Passive aggressive, ladies knickers on? As you seem to have a touch of the mental.

If you thought before you wrote you'd be dangerous, so let's just get this straight from your cross-dressing perspective...

You believe a handful of NISMO engineers built the original GT-R (or even MY14) from scratch, do you, well do you?

Oh, no, they didn't, Nissan did.

It was a bunch of (insert nationality here) engineers that 'improved' it for a certain purpose.

At this point I'd like to quote one of my angry cross-dressing heros if you don't mind - 



> Gotta love GT-R 'fans'. So many of them only open their mouth to put their own foot inside...


Have an angry [email protected]k, you'll feel better and it'll take some pressure off your brain.

Toodle-pip.

X


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

DonnyMac said:


> Passive aggressive, ladies knickers on? As you seem to have a touch of the mental.


Just responding to the tripe you wrote ( and continue to write ), _sweetheart_....



DonnyMac said:


> You believe a handful of NISMO engineers built the original GT-R (or even MY14) from scratch, do you, well do you?
> 
> Oh, no, they didn't, Nissan did.


I shouldn't _need_ to point out that NISMO are part of the Nissan fold, and that they are a _long_ way from an independent 'tuner'. For one thing, much of the reference data for development and production of the R35 GT-R - as well as the full might and power of the OEM parts manufacturers ( like Dunlop, for example ) - is fully accessible to the NISMO engineers in a way that indy 'tuners' could only dream about. Don't fall for all that recent distance-making PR about NISMO being Nissan's AMG, as they are still very much within the Nissan organisation and interact accordingly. The advantages of that should not need any explanation.

But there are disadvantages too. NISMO don't have such a free hand as any indy 'tuner'. Their product - especially in the current economic / political climate - is necessarily conservative. For many reasons.

So all this talk about what indy 'tuners' can do for less money is tits on a bull. That's always been the case, hasn't it? You - we - should be glad that a mainstream manufacturer like Nissan creates such a car and has an in-house performance-oriented offshoot that it nominates to take things one step further _at all_.

You ask ( rhetorically? ) whether "British" engineers _"...couldn't create a similar product...?"_, and the short answer is that - well - they _haven't_, have they? Like I say, 'tuning' somebody else's product is not the same thing as creating it in the first place. 



I was living in Japan in 1989 when the BNR32 debuted. A Skyline wearing the hallowed 'GT-R' badge had a lot to live up to after a 16 year hiatus, but it exceeded expectations. After a few months the R32 NISMO homologation version debuted, and to spot one on the street was to see Brigadoon - a cause for excitement and remark. We knew that it was something special. Did people then piss and whine that the R32 NISMO _"didn't offer anything a tuner couldn't do for half the money"_? No, they didn't. Because they understood why it existed, what it was for and what it _meant_. And it still means something now. So should it be with the R35 NISMO. 

But probably not to people like you....


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for a more considered response, bar the last bit.

Sweet cheeks :chuckle:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you John ,wise constructive comments ,from someone like yourself that has been there at the forefront off using a gtr on track and can fully appreciate how good the new nismo gtr looks , and as a passenger of yours round the ring in your gtr ,AND WHAT ALL YOU KNOW ALL KEY BOARD WARRIORS MAY NOT KNOW , there's no one on this forum ,who has spent more time on track than John in a R35 GTR and believe me the lad can drive and will fully appreciate how stunning the nismo gtr times are round the ring .


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

If I had the money I would buy the Nismo in a heartbeat. think it is absolutely amazing!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nismoman said:


> Thank you John ,wise constructive comments ,from someone like yourself that has been there at the forefront off using a gtr on track and can fully appreciate how good the new nismo gtr looks , and as a passenger of yours round the ring in your gtr ,AND WHAT ALL YOU KNOW ALL KEY BOARD WARRIORS MAY NOT KNOW , there's no one on this forum ,who has spent more time on track than John in a R35 GTR and believe me the lad can drive and will fully appreciate how stunning the nismo gtr times are round the ring .


Well, at least that's cleared it up. We can all stop thinking for ourselves now. Phew!

John's been on the track more than anyone in the world, so he knows best. No need for the opinions for the people that just use it on track less tha John......we don't need to form our own opinions, nismoman and John have got it covered. Thanks nismoman and John. Thanks heaps

No one else on here can appreciate it, as nismoman says. Dont forget he's been a passenger in his around the ring. The keyboard warriors had better watch it, eh?

I think we should all be very grateful to nismoman and John. They are the best.

Please close the forum as its all sorted now. Any questions about anything, just ask nismoman and John because we havent been on the "forefront of using a gtr on track and can fully appreciate how good the new nismo gtr looks"

Shame on us all. We must try harder to be like nismoman and John.

Thanks for the attitude adjustment nismoman and John.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

wmd_gtr said:


> If I had the money I would buy the Nismo in a heartbeat. think it is absolutely amazing!


You say that... but... 

I am having a bit of a crisis at the moment. :nervous:

Looking at it, I could stretch to a NISMO GT-R.
But that's £125k(ish) tied up in a car.
In a rental property that's around £600 per month rising year on year...

I couldn't bring myself to modify it.
I'd want to really look after it and pamper it... so no winter use etc...

I am wondering if getting one is actually a good idea.
Over something that's 90% as good and 50% or less of the price.

I love the NISMO GT-R, the look, the heritage and such.

But £125k?
It's a lot of money have sitting there in a car.

I'm seriously thinking that even if you have the money and can go for it... the obsession to keep it nice, not mod it and keep it preserved would actually mean it's not as much fun to own.
Other than turning up at shows in it.

As I said... crisis. :runaway:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Its a GTR with some aero. Why is everyone falling for this marketing ploy. Its mental

Do you seriously think, it some kind of magic car? Laws of physics still apply I'm afraid.

Im quite sure a well sorted modded GTR (the L17CHO car) would place similar times than that anyway. If driven by a professional who doesn't care if he ends in the armco. Jog bloggs could get near those times.

Most people on here like to drive in a straight line anyway.

Jus' sayin'


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> You say that... but...
> 
> I am having a bit of a crisis at the moment. :nervous:
> 
> ...


In other words, it's an exercise in pointlessness! Most of these will probably end up in the hands of collectors and never thrashed round the Ring which highlights the irrelevance of its time. I couldn't give 2 shits about who's driven what, when and where. For me it would boil down to whether I could afford it or not and, at the minute, I can't.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> In other words, it's an exercise in pointlessness! Most of these will probably end up in the hands of collectors and never thrashed round the Ring.


Yes, that's where I am leaning.
I tracked my MY11.

I wouldn't even consider buying another GT-R if I wasn't going to track it.
That's the place where they come alive.
Not 3-4 seconds of WOT on an A road.

Binning a £50k MY11 on track -> Very inconvenient.
Binning a £125k NISMO on track -> holy fudge !!!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

nismoman said:


> ... there's no one on this forum ,who has spent more time on track than John in a R35 GTR and believe me the lad can drive and will fully appreciate how stunning the nismo gtr times are round the ring .


I would certainly dispute that, particularly WRT the Ring and I am sure that John will back that statement up.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I would love to see what the L17CHO car could do in a professional drivers hands. As people on here have said the Nismo is a fully sorted car in terms of the balance of aero/power/braking etc... but let's not discount a modded car yet without any data. Do you think Iain might lend his LM800 car to one of the pro's for a full on hot lap? Now that I would love to see.

H


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

splking said:


> I would love to see what the L17CHO car could do in a professional drivers hands. As people on here have said the Nismo is a fully sorted car in terms of the balance of aero/power/braking etc... but let's not discount a modded car yet without any data. Do you think Iain might lend his LM800 car to one of the pro's for a full on hot lap? Now that I would love to see.
> 
> H


But it's not designed for the same purpose.

The NISMO is designed like the stock GT-R, to be driven by regular people.
With a factory backed 3 year warranty.

The L17CHO car is a modded GT-R that would be a liability in "Joe Public"s hands.
There is absolutely no doubt that a well tuned car is quicker in the right hands.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to see that with daylight some sensible discussion is emerging.

I feel for CT (is it John? (Edit: sorry Richard!)); without a shadow of a doubt the NISMO is a stunning piece of kit, would I shell out an estimated £50k extra over a new MY14 car - no, but that's me.

What is the difference between a MY14 and a NISMO, is there a definitive list?

Once you've shelled out the extra £50k you still do not have the mythical car that produced the seemingly impossible lap time, that'll take the addition of the 'track pack', another £20k maybe, who knows?

What's the difference between the NISMO and the NISMO with the 'Track pack'? It's my understanding that it's different suspension, a trick wing and a new map - each of which were tweaked by the NISMO team at the Nurburgring over the course of a few days to attain the lap time that we can discuss with our buddies down the pub because we each hold a little of this cars DNA back in our garages at home.

This brings me back full circle to where I entered this thread; I don't doubt that you could give our UK engineers the basic NISMO car and £10-£15k, the same driver and get close to the same numbers - to say otherwise I think is odd, which is what I said and why I'm here in this thread.

No keyboard warrior - I just have faith in good olde English engineers (didn't we build Japan's navy for them before the 2nd world war?).

Anyhow, back to CT and his 1st world problem, to buy a NISMO or not? 

Clearly this is subjective because I'm talking about what I would do in similar circumstances, but if you're going to get one it has to be the best right, so that means 'track pack' and possibly upward of £70,000 over the base car - you may well have exclusivity, you'd certainly feel proud when at shows, but would you drive it the same and surely you could never put an aftermarket airfreshener in it.

As said above, I concur that it is a marketing excercise to maintain headlines for an end of line car before the new (is it MY15 or 16) GT-R that will have new toys, a new body shape and KERs!

This is where my hard earned pennies will be going.

Righto, I'm off to a track now so I can be a hero in my own lifetime...


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

CT17 said:


> You say that... but...
> 
> I am having a bit of a crisis at the moment. :nervous:
> 
> ...


If you have the money then why not go for it, I understand the property comment, but if you already have the income where you could buy this car and still live the same life that your living then why not? 

You get it, you can sell it (admittedly at a big loss, but you will still get a lot of money) 

If you don't get it you might think "wish I got that Nismo"

Like I said if I had the money I would do it.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Arcam said:


> I would certainly dispute that, particularly WRT the Ring and I am sure that John will back that statement up.


Eddie you are the GTROC Ringmaster. Although I have done many many laps this year around the Ring and other circuits, you show how smoothness means pace. My attack method is sometimes not as quick and certainly tougher on the car.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it's a bit like the 400r or the z-tune, "designed" to go like stink around the track, but likely to be so rare and expensive that few will ever see the track.

Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

CT17 said:


> But it's not designed for the same purpose.
> 
> The NISMO is designed like the stock GT-R, to be driven by regular people.
> With a factory backed 3 year warranty.
> ...


Hi Richard, 

I Appreciate what you have said above but are we suggesting that the reason Nissan didn't develop a car like the LM800 is because of the moral hazard? From what I have heard, and this is only what I have heard, the LM800 is as complete a car as the standard GTR itself, and at a guess probably as reliable as the car it is based on. 

My point being that the 'improvements' a car like the LM800 (and the comparables from other tuners) has over the standard appear not to affect the cars reliability, driveability or its ability to be driven by any 'Joe Public' but result in a car that might be able to compete with the Nismo offering at a far lower price. I get the feeling that's what some people are trying to suggest here... not that the Nismo isn't a great car, but that the standard GTR is such a capable machine that the additional features the Nismo variant offers that result in the improved lap time can be replicated or substituted for other modifications that could result in a similarly fast, reliable and usable car. 

H


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with you there H,

Sure, the lap time could be repeated with a tuned and balanced car with a similar driver.
At a lower cost too.

But I still feel the NISMO will be easier to drive as it is designed for "anyone" where tuned cars generally require some skill to drive.

My stage 4 was noticably more twitchy if you got on the power too early coming out of a corner, compared to my stage 2. As it generated a big slug of torque.
Possibly why the NISMO doesn't have huge torque... on top of them keeping withing the gearbox long term torque tolerances.

As a "volume produced car" they need to be easy to drive and not scare drivers as much as tuned cars can.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm leaning towards MY14 and a few little mods... :nervous:
Three year warranty and R36 _maybe_.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Fair enough Richard, you make a valid point.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

Flynn excuse me for daring to have a different opinion from other people ,if people feel its too much money to pay for a Nissan that's there choice , and if people feel they can nip down to there tuners spend a few quid and build a faster car im sure they will be happy to for saving money . i don't profess to be any expert on anything in particular ,the point i was trying to put across ,which obviously you didn't understand is to achieve what they have achieved with the testing and development and improving the road car ,would be a lot more difficult to achieve then people think , if its that easy we would have more people doing it , and the key board worry point is maybe peoples lack of understanding about how difficult it would be to get even near the times of the Nismo gtr without spending a lot of money on testing and development which is very very expensive . and the point of mentioning John was ,as someone who has spent time testing brakes and tyres on his gtr i think his opinions are very relevant in my opinion .
obviously this is just my opinion ,and what would i know im just a gtr enthusiast that just happens to have two old gtr,s:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

FLYNN said:


> Please close the forum as its all sorted now. Any questions about anything, just ask nismoman and John because we havent been on the "forefront of using a gtr on track and can fully appreciate how good the new nismo gtr looks"
> 
> Shame on us all. We must try harder to be like nismoman and John.
> 
> Thanks for the attitude adjustment nismoman and John.


Your endearing character adds enormously to the content on this forum 

Had you bought that F type Flynn, we would be at a total loss on this forum without your constructively cynical, mocking, pessimistic, sceptical, sarcastic, distrustful, suspicious, contemptuous, disparaging, derisive, disdainful, sardonic, disrespectful, insulting, supercilious, scornful, insolent, impertinent, and mordant ways.

We must try harder to find you the right GT-R so I can continue to look up the synonyms that best describe your future posts and comments.

Fortunately neither nismoman or nurburgringgtr are experts, just enthusiasts that have an opinion

Just wish I owned a FIA Nissan GT-R GT1 that won the World Championship last year and could speak with some authority:bowdown1:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

splking said:


> I would love to see what the L17CHO car could do in a professional drivers hands. As people on here have said the Nismo is a fully sorted car in terms of the balance of aero/power/braking etc... but let's not discount a modded car yet without any data. Do you think Iain might lend his LM800 car to one of the pro's for a full on hot lap? Now that I would love to see.
> 
> H


Rob Huff, the World Touring car champion and GTROC member, has a Litchfield tuned R35. I'm sure Rob would be up for a little challenge round the Nurburgring next year in his car. It would be very interesting to see what times he could do! :clap:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Don't get me wrong I love the GTR and mine was amazing on the 'ring, but I completely distrust most of Nissans claims from there since their history is as follows:

- The R33 that 'first went under 8 mins' was modified from stock and ran much more boost and about 400bhp (my friend was a Nissan engineer at the time who was involved)

- The R34 Z-Tune they sent to try and get a lap-time (which didn't) was also modified from the car they sold and had a full bird-cage rear structure inside the boot that they tried to hide when we saw the car on the day.

- This Nismo GT-R that has set the time is suddenly revealed to have only done-so with 'custom ecu', and specials seats, wing and suspension above even the 130k price...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Your endearing character adds enormously to the content on this forum
> 
> Had you bought that F type Flynn, we would be at a total loss on this forum without your constructively cynical, mocking, pessimistic, sceptical, sarcastic, distrustful, suspicious, contemptuous, disparaging, derisive, disdainful, sardonic, disrespectful, insulting, supercilious, scornful, insolent, impertinent, and mordant ways.
> 
> ...


You missed of pedantic......

My previous post was meant to be belittling. Just as Nismoman was calling people keyboard warriors because they didn't buy into the marketing. Owning a V8 with a GTR body on it doesn't make you an expert, it makes you a fan boy.

Of course people are entitled to there own opinion, it's just that if it's not the same as mine, it's the wrong one.

The lap time it's done is irrelevant anyway. 99% of people on here couldn't repeat it, and wouldn't be any quicker in a Nismo GTR, than they would in a stage 4 car.

As nice as it is, it's a marketing exercise and nothing more......


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

Flynn fan boy here ,which bit don't you understand at no point have i said im a expert nor has John ,you are the one that's turned a discussion into a opportunity to insult other members ,my reference to key board warriors ,was about peoples negative comments as to something i don't think they appreciate how difficult those times are to achieve round the ring. you come across as you have no appreciation for what they have archived as its just a marting ploy ,that's your opinion fair enough ,and its blatantly obvious you have no knowledge or understanding v8 gtr,s as you call them based on your stupid comments .now key board warrior does come to mind .
so ill except you don't agree with my comments , but please do not attempt or continue to personally insult me over the forum as this adds nothing to the debate 
But if you feel this is something you wish to do personally i notice your not to far away from me ,so please feel free to arrange a face to face meeting ware you can attempt to insult me face to face if you so desire , this is a car forum for GTR enthusiasts to discuss mostly gtr topic ,not a platform to trade insults it adds nothing to the debate or forum , peace to all :thumbsup:


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nismoman said:


> Flynn fan boy here ,which bit don't you understand at no point have i said im a expert nor has John ,you are the one that's turned a discussion into a opportunity to insult other members ,my reference to key board warriors ,was about peoples negative comments as to something i don't think they appreciate how difficult those times are to achieve round the ring. you come across as you have no appreciation for what they have archived as its just a marting ploy ,that's your opinion fair enough ,and its blatantly obvious you have no knowledge or understanding v8 gtr,s as you call them based on your stupid comments .now key board warrior does come to mind .
> so ill except you don't agree with my comments , but please do not attempt or continue to personally insult me over the forum as this adds nothing to the debate
> But if you feel this is something you wish to do personally i notice your not to far away from me ,so please feel free to arrange a face to face meeting ware you can attempt to insult me face to face if you so desire , this is a car forum for GTR enthusiasts to discuss mostly gtr topic ,not a platform to trade insults it adds nothing to the debate or forum , peace to all :thumbsup:


Where are the insults? Care to show me where Ive insulted you? 

You cant. Do you know why? Because I haven't 

You're the one starting who calling other forum users "keyboard warriors"? These "people" are expressing an opinion. I merely posted a reply pulling you on this. You didnt like it. You got mad. Why so mad?

Other peoples opinions are valid, even if you think that owning a couple of GTR's make you more "important". It doesnt. Makes you a fan of the brand. A fan boy, if you will.

If you dont like it, tough titties. 

Oh, and dont start crying and offer you "meet" up to discuss it face to face because I said the Nismo GTR is a marketing ploy.........It makes you look a bit silly.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

We need Dean Kenny to calm this debate down...come in Dear Leader...save us from this argument


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

ok then im a non importent 2 gtr owning member ( at which point i said i was more important than anyone else is beyond me ) yes i am a fan ,so lets all agree im a fan boy , and lets all agree expressing a opinion makes you a key board warrior ( in your words )
Ho and im crying because you think its a marketing ploy ,and apparently i look a bit silly .
Thats all sorted than thanks for the advise ill sleep ease tonight


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nismoman said:


> ok then im a non importent 2 gtr owning member ( at which point i said i was more important than anyone else is beyond me ) yes i am a fan ,so lets all agree im a fan boy , and lets all agree expressing a opinion makes you a key board warrior ( in your words )
> Ho and im crying because you think its a marketing ploy ,and apparently i look a bit silly .
> Thats all sorted than thanks for the advise ill sleep ease tonight


If you dont consider yourself more experienced, then why do you keep mentioning that you have 2 GTR's? You mention it because you think it qualifies you more than anyone else to comment. That is the point where you said you were more important.

Anyway, the point I like clarification on, isf the fact you think I insulted you.

You seemed very keen to meet face to face, because I insulted you. Which is absolutely laughable by the way.....

Id like to know when I insulted you?............. Or can't you answer that?


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Give it a rest Flynn.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

BigBen said:


> Give it a rest Flynn.


Nah..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

What an embarrassment of a thread this has become...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> What an embarrassment of a thread this has become...


This is where its demise started



nismoman said:


> Thank you John ,wise constructive comments ,from someone like yourself that has been there at the forefront off using a gtr on track and can fully appreciate how good the new nismo gtr looks , and as a passenger of yours round the ring in your gtr ,AND WHAT ALL YOU KNOW ALL KEY BOARD WARRIORS MAY NOT KNOW , there's no one on this forum ,who has spent more time on track than John in a R35 GTR and believe me the lad can drive and will fully appreciate how stunning the nismo gtr times are round the ring .


He shouldn't belittle other peoples opinions.

Yes, Ive pulled him up on it, and he didn't like it. 

Dont give it out, if you cant take it back.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Back on topic please people.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

flynn you seem to think that the fact i have two gtr ,i am making out to be some kind off expert ,i only mentioned the fact i have two gtrs ,in the context of being a gtr enthusiast ( fan boy in your words )NOT A EXPERT ,I NEVER SAID ,AND DO NOT BELIEVE IT MAKES ME MORE QUALIFIED THAN OTHER ON THE SUBJECT , you interpreted it that way ,as i interpreted your comments as insults .i sure you'll not leave it at that ,as your attitude is very argumentative, so in the interest of the thread and the harmony of the forum , i apologise to all other forum members for this thread going off at a tangent ,love and peace to all ,i off the play with me v8 gtr:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

nismoman said:


> i apologise to all other forum members for this thread going off at a tangent


Apology accepted



Mookistar said:


> Back on topic please people.


Im wondering what the MY14 will do to the residuals of the older CBA cars.....They seem to be holding


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Apology accepted
> 
> 
> 
> Im wondering what the MY14 will do to the residuals of the older CBA cars.....They seem to be holding


Not a lot if the to expected price of £78k is correct.

Figure in a £15k drop in year one, then £5k per year 2 and 3 and you are about where the MY11 is at 3 years old.

Later cars are holding up well, probably because they are (like it not for early owners) better cars and in shorter supply than the pre-DRL cars.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Later cars are holding up well, probably because they are (like it not for early owners) better cars and in shorter supply than the pre-DRL cars.


Actually, the cars that are holding their value the best are 09/10 cars. They have shifted very little over the past 2-3 years. I paid 40K for my MY10 over 2 years ago. Pretty sure I could get not far off that for it now. Of course the later cars are better - just not better enough IMO. Certainly not enough to make me upgrade. When people buy a GTR what they want first and foremost is a GTR. Anything above and beyond that (DRL's, slightly better interior, better suspension) is just a bonus.

As for the Nismo - said it ages ago and I will say it again. An exercise in marketing for a car that has dropped slightly out of the limelight over the past few years due to the fact that it is no longer the new hell raiser on the block and the later MY's have offered less and less and as a result have made less and less of an impact. A headline grabber - no more, no less.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

New Reg said:


> Actually, the cars that are holding their value the best are 09/10 cars. They have shifted very little over the past 2-3 years. I paid 40K for my MY10 over 2 years ago. Pretty sure I could get not far off that for it now. Of course the later cars are better - just not better enough IMO. Certainly not enough to make me upgrade. When people buy a GTR what they want first and foremost is a GTR. Anything above and beyond that (DRL's, slightly better interior, better suspension) is just a bonus.
> 
> As for the Nismo - said it ages ago and I will say it again. An exercise in marketing for a car that has dropped slightly out of the limelight over the past few years due to the fact that it is no longer the new hell raiser on the block and the later MY's have offered less and less and as a result have made less and less of an impact. A headline grabber - no more, no less.


Agreed on the cost of early cars to GT-R ownership, but I was specifically answering the question about early CBA ones. 
They will always command a premium over pre-DRL cars IMO. Doubt the MY14 will effect them much.

Usually 5 year old cars are effected less when the new one comes out compared to 2 or 3 year old ones.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Not a lot if the to expected price of £78k is correct.
> 
> Figure in a £15k drop in year one, then £5k per year 2 and 3 and you are about where the MY11 is at 3 years old.
> 
> Later cars are holding up well, probably because they are (like it not for early owners) better cars and in shorter supply than the pre-DRL cars.


Pre drl cars holing up extremely well


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Pre drl cars holing up extremely well


Only concern is if Dean Kenny will improve or destroy residuals


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, he's putting me off.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Agreed on the cost of early cars to GT-R ownership, but I was specifically answering the question about early CBA ones.
> They will always command a premium over pre-DRL cars IMO. Doubt the MY14 will effect them much.
> 
> Usually 5 year old cars are effected less when the new one comes out compared to 2 or 3 year old ones.


Yes, the GTR has had rather a strange progression with the significant price increase in the early years. Hard to believe the first cars were just over 50K brand new. Had the later cars been around that price I don't doubt the 09 cars would now be mid 20's. Still great news for us MY09/10 owners - never had a second hand car loose such little money. 

Makes you wonder what the Nismo will loose in the first few years. In spite of the exclusivity factor I don't think it will be long before you can get one for under 100K - assuming the estimated price of 125K is correct.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

New Reg said:


> Yes, the GTR has had rather a strange progression with the significant price increase in the early years. Hard to believe the first cars were just over 50K brand new. Had the later cars been around that price I don't doubt the 09 cars would now be mid 20's. Still great news for us MY09/10 owners - never had a second hand car loose such little money.
> 
> Makes you wonder what the Nismo will loose in the first few years. In spite of the exclusivity factor I don't think it will be long before you can get one for under 100K - assuming the estimated price of 125K is correct.


It's the issue I have with selling mine as lost so little money...anything I buy will crap money...never had a car this long!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Agreed on the cost of early cars to GT-R ownership, but I was specifically answering the question about early CBA ones.
> They will always command a premium over pre-DRL cars IMO. Doubt the MY14 will effect them much.
> 
> Usually 5 year old cars are effected less when the new one comes out compared to 2 or 3 year old ones.


CBAs ARE the pre-DRL cars. :chuckle:

And yes, they've held their value the best percentage-wise because they were so much cheaper new. My 2009 Premium Edition was £53,490, helped by the fact VAT was only 15%.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> CBAs ARE the pre-DRL cars. :chuckle:
> 
> And yes, they've held their value the best percentage-wise because they were so much cheaper new. My 2009 Premium Edition was £53,490, helped by the fact VAT was only 15%.


Its astonishing that a decent one will still fetch £35k - a 35% drop in 4.5 years (although not surprising when you look at the choice of other vehicles in the £35k range)

The chap who works in the office next door bought a BMW 335d coupe new back in 2010 for £36k , it just needed it's first MOT and he asked the dealer for a trade in value against a new one. They told him £18k trade in - a 50% drop in 3 years.

It makes his 60mpg look a bit silly in the grand scheme of things


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> CBAs ARE the pre-DRL cars. :chuckle:
> 
> And yes, they've held their value the best percentage-wise because they were so much cheaper new. My 2009 Premium Edition was £53,490, helped by the fact VAT was only 15%.


Well, you knew what I meant.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope Nissan are reading this thread as I do not believe they have set the Nismo GT-R price yet.

They may bring out the standard one at a much lower price and then hike the Track Pack. There will have to be a differential between MY14 and Nismo, but perhaps they will look back in history reference the V Spec.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Eddie you are the GTROC Ringmaster. Although I have done many many laps this year around the Ring and other circuits, you show how smoothness means pace. My attack method is sometimes not as quick and certainly tougher on the car.


Not sure about the Ringmaster title John :chuckle: but I am pretty smooth


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> Not sure about the Ringmaster title John :chuckle: but I am pretty smooth


So many jokes....so little time ;-)


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

borat52 said:


> It makes his 60mpg look a bit silly in the grand scheme of things


Never saw more than 33mpg from my 335d. Seem to get crappy mileage from every car I've ever had. I blame it on the roads


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Developement story for the NISMO:
2014 Nissan GT-R NISMO Development Story - YouTube


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

+1 335d mrs had one for over a year she got 34mpg! 

anywayyyyyz back to the nismo


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> So many jokes....so little time ;-)


You are a bad man Rog!


----------



## martini (Jul 24, 2010)

It's an absolute beast. 

I took this at Tokyo Motor Show:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw it's in the lastest edition of EVO magazine.
They seemed to quite like it.

Looking at the exhaust, have they reused the Spec V one?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> I saw it's in the lastest edition of EVO magazine.
> They seemed to quite like it.
> 
> Looking at the exhaust, have they reused the Spec V one?


It's actually a nismo exhaust. Some GTRs had them along with the nismo remapped throttle thingy whatsit.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I think it was Middlehurst who were selling cars with a package along the lines of that exhaust, Y-pipe and a remap.
There's a black one here in Peterhead.
J


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

No the Middlehurst M-16 didn't have them as std. 
J


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got an e-mail from Nissan about the 2014 model, it seems by one of the pictures to have the same wheels as the 2013 
J


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

KAT said:


> I just got an e-mail from Nissan about the 2014 model, it seems by one of the pictures to have the same wheels as the 2013
> J


That was always the case.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

For anyone that missed it...

MY14 is £78,000 plus options (including metallic paint now apparently...)
NISMO is £125,000 plus unspecified amount for "track pack"

Get your orders in now. 

Am I the only one who really doesn't understand the NISMO having stock brakes if they were chasing a lap time?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> Am I the only one who really doesn't understand the NISMO having stock brakes if they were chasing a lap time?


It won't have, and it won't have had 600hp either.

Its a marketing exercise...nothing more, nothing less


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I was also told there will be a time attack version of the nismo. 

Richard - nissan romford are having a day in feb to have a look at the MY14.


----------

